# Programmable Rubik's Cube 3D Display



## cubemaste r (Mar 19, 2014)

I made this display for other developers that want to make rubik's cube related progerams.

Download for free here: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0Bz81CN4S2N0qX3d2RXNqcUhNUVU&usp=sharing

I will make more videos with the details on how to make a program for the display, subscribe to see those.

Please give me tips on what to do on the next update.

Also, i need name ideas for the display.


----------



## cubemaste r (Mar 24, 2014)

how it works:

[video=youtube_share;hpZgfdCxDAA]http://youtu.be/hpZgfdCxDAA[/video]


----------



## cubemaste r (May 21, 2014)

A programming tutorial for the basic features of the display:


----------



## Montschok (Jun 16, 2014)

I can't find the source so I take it that you only want to release the binary?

Is it possible to rotate the whole cube a bit (to see it from a different angle, not a different side)?


----------

